# Red Trace



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ok this review will not be too long, because i didnt have the 2 helmets long enough to give a full review. 

my first red trace broke after a really bad fall, some of you may remember the thread. it was about the 4th or 5th time i used it and it cracked all the way up to the top. i was 100% safe though, my head didnt even hurt! so i figured it was just a helmet doing its job. i was going on a trip the next weekend and i needed a helmet so i grabbed RED Trace #2.
this time i used it about 4 times and took a soft fall, and landed on the back of my head rather softly. i was doing a 180 over a 2 footer going slow and i didnt even catch an edge, i just kind of tumbled...
i loved the fit, but now im thinking it is a manufacturer problem. because of the removable goggle strap, there is a cut out in a piece of foam that seems to cause the foam to flex there and then the plastic to crack.










i returned helmet #2 to sports authority where i bought it, #1 i purchased in canada and burton will not replace it, just give me a new one for 50%, which isnt bad i guess but still i think with 2 helmets its an issue, my second fall was definetly not worth a helmet cracking, my head could of hit the ground and i would of been fine..

so take that info for what its worth, im ordering a smith holt right now.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I've had my RED Trace for about 2 years now and have taken a bunch of hard falls and haven't had any problems so far. This helmet really isn't that bad, but I can defenitly understand your reasoning behind buying a Smith Holt instead.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Technine Icon said:


> I've had my RED Trace for about 2 years now and have taken a bunch of hard falls and haven't had any problems so far. This helmet really isn't that bad, but I can defenitly understand your reasoning behind buying a Smith Holt instead.


i honestly loved the helmet, but i really do think there is a design flaw. does yours have the removable clip? that slit where it slides into is where both of mine cracked..


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> i honestly loved the helmet, but i really do think there is a design flaw. does yours have the removable clip? that slit where it slides into is where both of mine cracked..


Yeah. I used to wear my goggles on the outside, until one day I took a bad fall and the clip came off. That's the reason that I wear my goggles underneath now. I did see that gap between the helmet and foam and never really thought about it, but would agree that it is a design flaw. I also read the manual and the funny thing is that that clip is also a bottle opener.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Technine Icon said:


> Yeah. I used to wear my goggles on the outside, until one day I took a bad fall and the clip came off. That's the reason that I wear my goggles underneath now. I did see that gap between the helmet and foam and never really thought about it, but would agree that it is a design flaw. I also read the manual and the funny thing is that that clip is also a bottle opener.


yea ive used many of times on trips lol..


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> yea ive used many of times on trips lol..


Lol. Damn, now I wish I hadn't lost mine on the mountain. By the way, could u give me review of the Smith Holt when u get it. I was thinkin about getting a new helmet because I think my Trace is getting pretty beat up.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

good to know.

I have a R.E.D. skycap and have nothing but good things to say about it... its getting beat up and I should get another, but there's SO many helmets out there that look terrible...


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a Smith Holt and I love it. It's comfortable after hours of riding and has special vents to direct air towards your top goggle vents. Has minimal holes around the shell, but I've never had a problem with sweat or heat issues. It also looks damn good.


----------

